# Your Favorite Sports?



## tk-hassan (Mar 19, 2015)

Are there any sports fans here? Share your favorite sports.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 19, 2015)

I rode BMX for about ten years and played basketball in elementary school... but other than that I don't play sports, and thus don't watch them. I never understood how folks could keep track of all the sports stuff going on, I see friends on Facebook yammer on and argue with each other during game days and I can't make sense of any of it. 

Lot of teams, players and sports to keep track of. I ain't got time for that.


----------



## tonyg (Mar 19, 2015)

I love to play basketball, baseball, football (American and worldwide).

To watch / follow: the NBA (Miami Heat).


----------



## tk-hassan (Apr 8, 2015)

My favorite sports are football and tennis.


----------



## TekStorm - Walter (Apr 8, 2015)

Well, I like sports but I dont really like to shit there and watch i like to play, i like to play everything i can. But i would have to say hockey is the best sport out there.


----------



## drmike (Apr 8, 2015)

Kickboxing.   MMA isn't too bad if they'd just shut up and fight.


----------



## host4go (Apr 11, 2015)

Up untill recently I was in boxing.


I like going to the Gym whenever I can.


When I was a "bit" younger I was into kickboxing.


I was like krav maga but its not really a sport.


Oh well.. Unfortunately in the last 2years I only had time for the gym.. And even then, hardly


----------



## Shoaib_A (Apr 11, 2015)

Cricket has always been my favorite & I try to watch as many matches as I can. It also has just 10 teams that play at the highest level (ICC Test Championship) so that also makes it easy to keep track of the things. Of course I do watch other sports like Football (Soccer), Field Hockey & Baseball occasionally as well.


----------



## icy (Apr 18, 2015)

Football (soccer). I have always been a fan of FIFA and local football teams. I used to play in a club and was an excellent experience but I didn't intend to proceed into football as a career.


----------



## iClickAndHost (Apr 19, 2015)

Favourite to watch or to practice ? 
To watch - motor sports - Formula 1 in particular, "the pinnacle of motorsports" 

To practice - i play squash and do snowboard and ride downhill mountain biike


----------



## tk-hassan (Apr 24, 2015)

TekStorm - Walter said:


> Well, I like sports but I dont really like to shit there and watch i like to play, i like to play everything i can. But i would have to say hockey is the best sport out there.


is it field hockey or ice hockey?


----------



## jclutter (May 4, 2015)

Basketball and soccer.


----------

